# Could you???



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Is it possible to clone using media free system with a bubbler like this?
http://www.growingedge.com/basics/easyplans/jarsystem.html

I know the jar would need to be covered so light did not hit the root system, but could it work? Or am I stoned with a half baked idea? LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Is it possible to clone using media free system with a bubbler like this?
> http://www.growingedge.com/basics/easyplans/jarsystem.html
> 
> I know the jar would need to be covered so light did not hit the root system, but could it work? Or am I stoned with a half baked idea? LOL


Hey Mutt! I've seen quite a few rooting systems similar to this. Yes, it'll work, but at an unacceptable speed for me.

Set aside 150 bucks for an aeroponic cloning machine. It's simple, it's fast, it's perfect for everything. The small ones have 50 or so pots and you only have to use one pot if that's what you need.

I use mine for house plants, vegetables, trees, bushes, hedges, you name it. I keep it going almost constantly.

For soft fiber plants, 10 to 15 days and you've got a nice pure white root ball on the end of each stem. ******* amazing contraption.

This is the type I use: A cloning machine. I don't think they sell the 20 pot one any more. I know they sell the 40. The thing works just like they said.

Why do it the hard way?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

I am only looking to do a few clones brother, My budget won't go for that unfortunatley. I was just looking for a better way than soil for cloning.

I had everything for the bubbler. I don't got 150 for that (I wish I did).


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am only looking to do a few clones brother, My budget won't go for that unfortunatley. I was just looking for a better way than soil for cloning.
> 
> I had everything for the bubbler. I don't got 150 for that (I wish I did).


Hey man, it's called whatever works. Gettin the cuttings out of the dirt will help a lot. Make sure you change out your nutrient solution in the jar after each batch. Washing your hands in a good anti-bacterial soap before handling the cuttings will help also. I'll see how inexpensivly I can make a cloning machine from Home Depot shit and let you know. I'm guessing aroud 75 bucks for a good one that will last. The pump is the most bucks. Damn things are expensive. If someone knows of a place with good quality submirsible pumps for discount prices, let me know. I use a lot of pumps. I could use a break on the price.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 30, 2006)

hey mutt,  ive had really good success just cuting the stem at a 45' angle and put the cutting right into the net pot with grow rocks into a 3 gallon bubbler.  try to get the bottom of the stem close to the bottom of the net pot and the water level close to the bottom of the net pot.  this keeps the net pot wet and the cutting never even wilts.  dont put any nutrients in your bubbler at first, wait till you get a good stand of roots, then slowly add the nuts in a little at a time.  keep an eye on the roots cause too much nuts will eat them freshly sprouted roots.

this works for me

hey stoney,  can you send me those plans also?   that machine looks cool.  would like to see the inner workings of it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 30, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> hey mutt, ive had really good success just cuting the stem at a 45' angle and put the cutting right into the net pot with grow rocks into a 3 gallon bubbler. try to get the bottom of the stem close to the bottom of the net pot and the water level close to the bottom of the net pot. this keeps the net pot wet and the cutting never even wilts. dont put any nutrients in your bubbler at first, wait till you get a good stand of roots, then slowly add the nuts in a little at a time. keep an eye on the roots cause too much nuts will eat them freshly sprouted roots.
> 
> this works for me
> 
> hey stoney, can you send me those plans also? that machine looks cool. would like to see the inner workings of it.


After I've built one, I'll post the pics and plans. My scedule is tight as hell right now, but soon I hope.


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

i dont really understand like wat a cloning machine does? srry im new to growing im going to start growing soon for my first time and i want to do it right


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Makes cloning very easy with high surivial rate. It is basically misting the cuttings with nutrients to promote a rapid root growth rate. Plants can be grown the same way called aeroponics. It is an extremely rapid way to grow. Downsides to growing with aeroponics.

1. Equipment: sprayers and pumps is all costly. 
2. It has such a rapid growth that the stems do not get as strong.
3. root entaglement and sprayer clogging, maintenence.

That is why most people only clone with it. There are hundreds of links out there to make your own very cheap. but it is more of a bubbler than a true aero-cloner which are costly if store bought. It uses the same principle though. I built one for under ten bucks. Never fully tested though due to an unfortunate event last weekend.

You can stick to cloning powders and gels like rootone and Olivia's root gel. Cloning is not hard, just don't mess with them (don't even touch em) until they are rooted. There is a bunch of links on this site to teach you how to clone.


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey could you buy 1 of these Cloning machines at a Store? because like i dont want to use my credit card and have to wait for them to ship them in. im a type that wants to buy it there and have no Name or Address type of guy


----------

